# What is hot mud?



## Yianno (Dec 11, 2014)

Going to sound like a total noob question here. I've tried doing some searches online and i get mixing techniques for compound lol.

What is hot mud drywall compound? Is it just regular Cgc that you mix with water? Some sort of warmed up compound?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Any type of drywall compound that sets up with a chemical reaction as opposed to just drying out...like durabond or easy sand.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Different varieties with varying pot life....

It is a formulated drywall mud that sets up very quickly...


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

We've always called the powdered stuff with a number on it "hot mud". I've seen 120, 90, 45, 20, and 5 minute hot muds. I usually keep a bag of 5 and 20 minute on hand, some jobs I will use 45 and 90 minute when a job will either have thick spots or the job needs to be done very quickly. We do remodeling and repairs BTW.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmClZXCCEOw
:thumbsup:


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Any joint compound that has been stolen.lol


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

These guys are teasing you.

Its any mud that has be used in female lubrication in the wrestling proffession.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Tom M said:


> These guys are teasing you.
> 
> Its any mud that has be used in female lubrication in the wrestling proffession.


Best answer I've ever heard......now I have to clean up the coffee that was just sprayed all over while reading this.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Any type of drywall compound that sets up with a chemical reaction as opposed to just drying out...like durabond or easy sand.


Yes. Hot muds are basically varieties of plaster of paris.


----------



## pschieuer (Mar 10, 2011)

Hot mud is God's gift to experienced tapers, and satan's gift to inexperienced tapers.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

hot mud is compound made up useing water you have used to clean your knives and pan, and keeped in a bucket, dirty water as opposed to clean


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Quick set XP says it all.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

When someone asks me "What is hot mud?" the snickering 4th grader in me wants to come out.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Yes. Hot muds are basically varieties of plaster of paris.


I want to go to paris to see it made


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> I want to go to paris to see it made


Get plastered in Paris?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Get plastered in Paris?


I have! :thumbup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Hot mud is used to make a volcanoe display for your kids 3rd grade project.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Hot mud is to make a profile of the baseboard/trim/crown you are installing, then apply sticky backed sandpaper to it to have a sanding block the exact profile of your work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I've used Durabond 90 mix it up in 5 full bag pack it in to the corner of ceiling then take a plaster horse an pull a crown molding:thumbsup: that's how I've used hot mud:laughing:


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

I use to use durabond and ezsand all the time...but now with fiberfuse I dont need it anymore unless I am going to do a 3 coat job in and out in one day.
with fiberfuse the air can go threw the tape and dry time is faster ...


----------

